# Recommend bookkeepers



## Anthonyc (Jun 24, 2011)

Hi,

Can any one recommend reliable freelance and full-time bookkeepers in Singapore? We are seeking senior bookkeepers with a genuine commercial focus to support our growing team.

Visit futurebooks<dot>com<dot>sg and apply under 'about us'.


----------



## Anthonyc (Jun 24, 2011)

*Bookkeeper roles*



Anthonyc said:


> Hi,
> 
> Can any one recommend reliable freelance and full-time bookkeepers in Singapore? We are seeking senior bookkeepers with a genuine commercial focus to support our growing team.
> 
> Visit futurebooks<dot>com<dot>sg and apply under 'about us'.



Hi, we now have a few more positions available. We are looking for a finance manager and a data clerk to join us also.

Visit futurebooks<dot>com<dot>sg and apply under 'about us'.


----------



## simonsays (Feb 11, 2009)

anthonyc: PM me, and I can refer a couple of free lance book-keepers .. accountants.


----------

